# Help! How Do You Bill Revenue Codes To Medicare Part B



## biller007 (Sep 22, 2008)

Please Can Anyone Help I Am Trying To Help Out A Local Non Profit Org, They Are Contracted W/ Bcn And Mcr Partb, They Are Currently Billing Revenue Codes 910/ Iop (which According To Mcr Has Been Deleted For Several Years) And 912/partial Hospitalization (which According To Mcr Is Wrong Too) My Question Is: Can You Bill Revenue Codes To Part B? Are They Billed Just Like Cpt Codes?(only 3 Digits)? Or Do They Have To Be Credentialed W/ Part A? I Have Never Billed Revenue Codes And Am Very Confused....PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## kbarron (Sep 23, 2008)

*Revenue Codes Medicare*

We use a 960 for facility charge and 510 for Physician charge. We are a Critical Access Hospital.


----------



## mbort (Sep 23, 2008)

the revenue code is 490 for procedures done in an ASC


----------



## biller007 (Sep 23, 2008)

kbarron said:


> We use a 960 for facility charge and 510 for Physician charge. We are a Critical Access Hospital.



Hi, do you have to be contracted as a facility  to bill these revenue codes??
Thx for the help! This is for an out pt psychiatric center for substance abuse. Is it ok to bill these revenue codes to medicare part b?

Amber


----------



## kbarron (Oct 23, 2008)

i believe that you do.


----------

